# What respect?



## zebedee (Dec 19, 2010)

I have just watched “Timeshift, The heyday of the liners”. It was all interesting, viewing the ships, passengers, facilities etc. from various aspects. It seemed to be accurate inasmuch as it agreed with what I have read about these things over many years. However, one thing did grate quite badly. A short shot of the Memorial monument to the “Titanic” engineers was followed by a long view of the Memorial to the orchestra members: long enough to be able to read individual names as opposed to the rapid scanning of the Engineers’ Memorial. This was described as being more tragic as “They remained at their stations to the end!” Without wishing to belittle the acts of the orchestra, who did the programme author(s) believe kept the lights burning for the music to be read?? Captain Smith or Fred Dibnah? It just goes to show the high respect in which engineers in general, and Marine Engineers in particular are held by the public. Zebedee


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree with you whole heartidly.Many times on tv when ships are shown you see most of the crew, but not a word about engineers.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

"our ships, great and small, have been at sea more continually than was ever done or dreamed of in any war since the introduction of steam.
Their steaming capacity and the trustworthiness of their machinery is marvellous to me, they seem to steam on for ever.
We must never forget the man behind the gun, but we must also remember in these modern times the man around the engine without whom nothing could be done"

W. S. Churchill
Introduction to the Navy Estimates 1940


----------



## WildBill (Oct 10, 2008)

Zebedee, Absolutely spot on!


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Marine Engineers respect Marine Engineers...who else would ever know how hard we worked and how hard we played...I have always had the feeling that others were jealous of our bond and camaraderie.....


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Duncan112 said:


> "our ships, great and small, have been at sea more continually than was ever done or dreamed of in any war since the introduction of steam.
> Their steaming capacity and the trustworthiness of their machinery is marvellous to me, they seem to steam on for ever.
> We must never forget the man behind the gun, but we must also remember in these modern times the man around the engine without whom nothing could be done"
> 
> ...


Well quoted Duncan, I think respect can only be given by those who know and understand, for many people the only knowledge they have of the Titanic is from films, with the band playing on.

Ian


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

There is a programme on Channel 5 at 2000 this evening that is apparently concerned only with what went on in the engine-room of _Titanic_ on the evening of the sinking! Two hours in length! 

Bob


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

If I may, I'd like to post a poem about engineers. Maybe it's been seen here, I don't know. I found it a few years ago and liked it so much that I post it around my forums every Memorial Day.

It's author(s) is unknown, I suspect it might come out of the WWII U.S. Navy, it feels like that to me, it's a little awkward and forced in places. Still, I think it goes with what's being discussed in this thread...



> The Men Who Sail Below
> 
> Now each of us, from time to time, have gazed upon the sea,
> and watched the warships pulling out, to keep the country free.
> ...


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

jamesgpobog said:


> If I may, I'd like to post a poem about engineers. Maybe it's been seen here, I don't know. I found it a few years ago and liked it so much that I post it around my forums every Memorial Day.
> 
> It's author(s) is unknown, I suspect it might come out of the WWII U.S. Navy, it feels like that to me, it's a little awkward and forced in places. Still, I think it goes with what's being discussed in this thread...


Very good poem.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Certainly is.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Marine Engineers respect Marine Engineers...who else would ever know how hard we worked and how hard we played...I have always had the feeling that others were jealous of our bond and camaraderie.....


Right in one Ian, I was looked after by the engineers when I was a first tripper, and did like wise when I had first trippers under my wing.....

We were and are engineers first and foremost, never to be forgotton...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Marine Engineers respect Marine Engineers...who else would ever know how hard we worked and how hard we played...I have always had the feeling that others were jealous of our bond and camaraderie.....


On the average cargo ship, only the engineers worked together; normally two on watch together at sea, the whole crowd usually working together in port and, occasionally at sea. The other departments normally had only one person on watch at a time and when, in port, worked at separate hatches or areas of the ship.

So there was less opportunity to create a departmental "bond and cameraderie".

In spite of that, I was on ships where there was a great atmosphere and no signs of oil and water syndrome. Everyone mixed together well, especially on runs ashore.


----------

